# رجاءأ  كل البنات  تدخل هههههههههههههههه



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

*دعاءالبنات :*














* اللهم ارزقني*

*
برجل من أرقى العائلات.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*.. وحاصل*

*
على أعل الشهادات!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*
ويمتلك أغلى السيارات..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*
*

*. وملايين الدولارات..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*
*

*. و*

*
يتكلم لغات...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



* ويهدي الألماسات..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

*. و
.........شهر العسل بين القارات.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*



*.. وأمه وأخته ميتات*


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههاة دى كل امنياااااتهم فى الحياة ماديااااااااااااات
*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

ده انت يا انريكي عايز الضرب هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههاة دى كل امنياااااتهم فى الحياة ماديااااااااااااات*​​





ههههههههههه اظن قال بنات يا مارو

بص للعنوان كويس

بس هما الشباب كده دايما عندهم حب استطلاع

ربنا يرحمنا منكم بقي هههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههههاة دى كل امنياااااتهم فى الحياة ماديااااااااااااات
> *​


هههههههههههههه

ربنا  بشفيهم بقا

نورت


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

اميييييييييين امين 
هههههههههه
ميرسي يا راجل على الدعاء التحفة ادعي به لاجلي في صلواتك ههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ده انت يا انريكي عايز الضرب هههههههههه​



تضربي مين يا بنتي 

طيب يا روزي عندك هية عندي :shutup22:

هههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اظن قال بنات يا مارو
> 
> بص للعنوان كويس
> 
> ...



بصي يا روزي

انا قلت البنات كلها تدخل مش موضوع خاص للبنات

البسي نظاره يا بنتي هههههههههههههههههههه

وملكش دعوه في مارو انا بحذرك


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> اميييييييييين امين
> هههههههههه
> ميرسي يا راجل على الدعاء التحفة ادعي به لاجلي في صلواتك ههههههههههه



ادعي مين يا بنتي

طول منتي كدة حتكوني  جنب بابا هههههههههههههههههههههههه

:t17:


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> بصي يا روزي
> 
> انا قلت البنات كلها تدخل مش موضوع خاص للبنات
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه لالالالالالالا انت قولت البنات تدخل

يعني مش عايزه اشوف ولد موجود لفجر المكان 

بس هه هههههههههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ادعي مين يا بنتي
> 
> طول منتي كدة حتكوني جنب بابا هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> :t17:


 
 الحمد لله انكم عارفين انه مفيش راجل كده هههههههه
لانه مفيش غير الاهبل واخوه ههههههه
الرجالة ده منقرضة من عصر الديناصورات 
بس نعمل ايه ده حظنا المنيل فيكم:a82:


----------



## marcelino (4 أبريل 2011)

*هو كلكم عليه يعنى ولا ايه

شكل القنابل هتشتغل
*​


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لالالالالالالا انت قولت البنات تدخل
> 
> يعني مش عايزه اشوف ولد موجود لفجر المكان
> 
> بس هه هههههههههههه​



:2::2::2::2:

ديه مين الي تتكلم 

اتكلمي على قدك يا بنتي

والى مش بيحصل اكويس

وقد احذر من انذر هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هو كلكم عليه يعنى ولا ايه*​
> 
> *شكل القنابل هتشتغل*​





هي فعلا هتشتغل

لاني هفجركم واخلص منكم ههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :2::2::2::2:
> 
> ديه مين الي تتكلم
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه ماهو ده قدي يا حج

وهش يلا 

اديني بحذرك :bomb: هههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> الحمد لله انكم عارفين انه مفيش راجل كده هههههههه
> لانه مفيش غير الاهبل واخوه ههههههه
> الرجالة ده منقرضة من عصر الديناصورات
> بس نعمل ايه ده حظنا المنيل فيكم:a82:


ربنا يرحمنا

بصي يا انجي 

انا اتعصبت منك ومن روزي 

كلها دقائق

وعندي لكم هدية جدا جدا قيمة

انتظروني راجعلكم هههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه ماهو ده قدي يا حج
> 
> وهش يلا
> 
> اديني بحذرك :bomb: هههههههههههه​



هش مين انتي يا بنتي يلا برة ده موضوعي 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هش هش من هنا يلا برة

:2:


----------



## tasoni queena (4 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه

شكرا انريكى


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا
> 
> بصي يا انجي
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههه احمدك يارب انك اتعصبت هههههههههه

وهو ده المطلوب

عقبال الباقي

هيه هيه هيه :yaka:​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هش مين انتي يا بنتي يلا برة ده موضوعي
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههه سامعه صوت حد ناوي علي خراب موضوعه هههههههه:bomb:


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا انريكى



ديه البنات الحلوين  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:

مش روزي وانجي ومعرفش مين :t32:

نورتي يا تاسوني:94:  هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (4 أبريل 2011)

_*هههههههههه*_

_*دول مش عايزين سيارات   دول عايزين الضرب *_
_*هههههههههههه*_

_*شكراا ليك يا باشاااااااا*_


​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ديه البنات الحلوين :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
> 
> مش روزي وانجي ومعرفش مين :t32:
> 
> نورتي يا تاسوني:94: هههههههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههه يابني اهمد بقي لفجرك

مش تجيب اسمي انا وانجي

بس هه :bomb::bomb:ههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هههههههههه*_
> 
> 
> _*دول مش عايزين سيارات دول عايزين الضرب *_
> ...





هههههههههه وانتم عايزين الحرق في ميدان عام

:bomb::bomb:​


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه احمدك يارب انك اتعصبت هههههههههه
> 
> وهو ده المطلوب
> 
> ...



اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم  

وبعدين في المصيبة ديه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه سامعه صوت حد ناوي علي خراب موضوعه هههههههه:bomb:



ايون انا انا الي اتكلم

شوفيني تعملي ايه يا بنتي يا نونو انتي  :2:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*هههههههههه*_
> 
> _*دول مش عايزين سيارات   دول عايزين الضرب *_
> _*هههههههههههه*_
> ...


دول عاوزين الحرق حتا نخلص منهم

هههههههههههههههههههه

نورت كوك


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههه يابني اهمد بقي لفجرك
> 
> مش تجيب اسمي انا وانجي
> 
> بس هه :bomb::bomb:ههههههههه​



اسم مين يا بنتي

روحي شوفي الاخبار حتلاقي روزي وانجي مطلوبين 

لانهم هربو من مستشفى المجانين  ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم
> 
> وبعدين في المصيبة ديه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههههههه ضحكتني يا متعصب انت ههههههههه

يارب دايما رافعين الضغط عليكم ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ايون انا انا الي اتكلم
> 
> شوفيني تعملي ايه يا بنتي يا نونو انتي :2:
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

ههههههههههههههههههههه:bomb::bomb::bomb:


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ديه البنات الحلوين :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:
> 
> مش روزي وانجي ومعرفش مين :t32:
> 
> نورتي يا تاسوني:94: هههههههههههههههههههههه


 
لا تجيب اسمي انا وروزي والا هقطعك:1035pk::1028yr::01A0FF~139:


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> لا تجيب اسمي انا وروزي والا هقطعك:1035pk::1028yr::01A0FF~139:


 

ههههههههههه يا حمش انت

امووووووووووواه ههههههههههه


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> دول عاوزين الحرق حتا نخلص منهم



أي مساعدة إحنا في الخدمة يا معلللللللللللم
:spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24:
:spor24: :spor24::spor24: :spor24::spor24::dntknw:


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> أي مساعدة إحنا في الخدمة يا معلللللللللللم
> :spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24:
> :spor24: :spor24::spor24: :spor24::spor24::dntknw:


 

هههههههههه ساعدو بعض عشان تتحرقوا جمله ههههههههههههههه:bomb::bomb:


----------



## شميران (4 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه اب ماتبطون حركاتكم !!!!!!*


----------



## شميران (4 أبريل 2011)

*قصدي ابد ماتبطلون حركاتكم!!!!!!!!!!! ياشباب*


----------



## just member (4 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> لا تجيب اسمي انا وروزي والا هقطعك:1035pk::1028yr::01A0FF~139:


هههههههههههههههههه

انتي مين يا بنتي

يلا هش انتي وروزي من هنا


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> أي مساعدة إحنا في الخدمة يا معلللللللللللم
> :spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24::spor24:
> :spor24: :spor24::spor24: :spor24::spor24::dntknw:



شكرا يا باشا  

انا اعرف كيف اتصرف مع الاعداء دول

نورت


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

شميران قال:


> *قصدي ابد ماتبطلون حركاتكم!!!!!!!!!!! ياشباب*



ههههههههههههههههههه

انتو حتشوفو انجوم الظهر يا بنات انتو


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتي مين يا بنتي
> 
> يلا هش انتي وروزي من هنا


 
هش?!!ايه الاسلوب البدوي ده 
مش هتتحضرو شويه بقا ?!:t19:


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هش?!!ايه الاسلوب البدوي ده
> مش هتتحضرو شويه بقا ?!:t19:



هههههههههههههههه

مش مشكلة يا بنتي انا اسف 

بليز اطلعي برة يا انجي

والى اضرب في وشك ها  :spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> هش?!!ايه الاسلوب البدوي ده
> مش هتتحضرو شويه بقا ?!:t19:


 

هههههههههههه طول عمرهم عايشيين في عصر سي السيد

هههههههههه سبيهم يحلموا:bomb:


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش مشكلة يا بنتي انا اسف
> 
> ...


 
مش طالعه :t32:
 وريني هتضرب ازاي :nunu0000:


----------



## انريكي (4 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> مش طالعه :t32:
> وريني هتضرب ازاي :nunu0000:


:act23::act23:

:1028yr::1028yr:


:crying: ابكي يا انجي البكي بيريح برضو

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (4 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> :act23::act23:
> 
> :1028yr::1028yr:
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يشفيكم :yaka:
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (5 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> ربنا يشفيكم :yaka:
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​



:spor22::spor22::spor22::spor22::12BF86~159::12BF86~159:


----------



## besm alslib (5 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههههه دعوات تحفه بجد بس الشطاره بقى تجيبلنا دعوات الاولاد اما نشوف*
​


----------



## انريكي (5 أبريل 2011)

besm alslib قال:


> *هههههههههههههه دعوات تحفه بجد بس الشطاره بقى تجيبلنا دعوات الاولاد اما نشوف*
> ​



هههههههههههههههههه

شاطرة ايه يا بنتي 

لو كان في شاطرة مش كنا وصلنة للمرحلة ديه هههههههههههه

نورتي يا غالية


----------



## كوك (5 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههه وانتم عايزين الحرق في ميدان عام
> 
> :bomb::bomb:


 
_*انا افتكرت فى ميدان التحرير *_

_*يا فضحتى *_

_*هههههه*_​ 





> دول عاوزين الحرق حتا نخلص منهم
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

_*انت شايف  كده *_


لاء يا عم انا عايز اخش الجنه 


هههههه​


----------



## انريكي (5 أبريل 2011)

كوك قال:


> _*انا افتكرت فى ميدان التحرير *_
> 
> _*يا فضحتى *_
> 
> ...



يا عمي سيبك من الجنة وتعال هنا 

هو في حد يدخل الجنة وفي مصايب هنا

مثل روزي وانجي وشلة الاعداء دول هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كوك (5 أبريل 2011)

_*هههههههه*_


_*عندك حق صح *_


_*دول على رقى ابو الليف *_

_*دول خبلانه*_

_*ههههههههه*_​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 أبريل 2011)

طب والنبي ادعيلنة عشان نخلص من امثالكم
ههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (6 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> طب والنبي ادعيلنة عشان نخلص من امثالكم
> ههههههههههه​



يا ربي احرقهم بي جاز هههههههههههههههه

وابعدنا  عنهم وارحمنا يا ربي

اهو يا ملكة طلبك اتنفذ وقولي الولاد مش اكويزين هههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 أبريل 2011)

لا بقى انت زودتها اووووووووووووووووي
معلش يا انريكي ربنا يسامح احنا مش هنسامح
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (6 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> لا بقى انت زودتها اووووووووووووووووي
> معلش يا انريكي ربنا يسامح احنا مش هنسامح
> ههههههههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههههههه

يا عيني يا عيني مين ديه 

تعالي يا روزي ويا انجي شوفو الي يحصل هنا بقى هههههههههههههههههه

فية خائنة بينكم   :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا عيني يا عيني مين ديه
> 
> ...


 
يا بني هي بتقلك مش هنسامح وانت بتتهمها بالخيانة 
شكلك بقيت اعمى شفلك نظارات :a63:
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (6 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
خاينة مين يا عم انت مصدقت ولا ايه​


----------



## انريكي (6 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> يا بني هي بتقلك مش هنسامح وانت بتتهمها بالخيانة
> شكلك بقيت اعمى شفلك نظارات :a63:
> هههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه

يا بنتي اقري اكويز  

يانا يا انتي بينا واحد مجنون ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (6 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> خاينة مين يا عم انت مصدقت ولا ايه​



ههههههههههههههههه

تقتلي القتيل وتمشي ابجنازته يا ملكة مش كدة

ربنا يسامحك بقى هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا بنتي اقري اكويز
> 
> يانا يا انتي بينا واحد مجنون ههههههههههههههههههه


 
اكيييييييييييييد انت :yahoo:
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (6 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> اكيييييييييييييد انت :yahoo:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههه

انا اعلمك يا بنت  :t32::t32::t32:


----------



## أنجيلا (6 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا اعلمك يا بنت :t32::t32::t32:


 
  :1035pk::1035pk::1035pk:


----------



## soso a (6 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه

آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين 


ايه الصلوه المتكامله دى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههه اهمد يا انريكي لفجرك

الملكة تبعنا ومش خاينه

انتم اللي خاينين ومجانين كمان

واتقي شري بقي احسن خلاص زهقت منك وهقفلك الموضوع ههههههههههه

ووريني بقي شطارتك يا فالح ههههههههههه​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (7 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
ايوة يا روزي يا قمر وريه ان انا معاكم وللموت هبقى احارب
ويلا يا انجي ورينة شطارتك​


----------



## انريكي (7 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> :1035pk::1035pk::1035pk:


i

هههههههههههههههههه

ايه يا انجي اتجننتي وله اييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## انريكي (7 أبريل 2011)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> آمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه

:ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## انريكي (7 أبريل 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه اهمد يا انريكي لفجرك
> 
> الملكة تبعنا ومش خاينه
> 
> ...


هش من هنا يلا يا بنتي

والي عاوزاه اعملية مش اخاف منك انتي يا بنت انتي

:nunu0000: اتقول زهقت منك  

هو انا الي زهقت منك وحفجرك وافجر نفسي احسن شيئ هههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (7 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ايوة يا روزي يا قمر وريه ان انا معاكم وللموت هبقى احارب
> ويلا يا انجي ورينة شطارتك​


هههههههههههههههه

خلصتي يلا هش من هنا وخذي روزي والي اسمها انجي معاكي

رجاءا مش عاوزين دوشة العيال نامت هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ايوة يا روزي يا قمر وريه ان انا معاكم وللموت هبقى احارب
> ويلا يا انجي ورينة شطارتك​




ههههههههههههه انتي معانا طبعا يا حبي

واللي بيقول غير كده نفجروه هههههههههههههههههههه:budo::act23::nunu0000:


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هش من هنا يلا يا بنتي
> 
> والي عاوزاه اعملية مش اخاف منك انتي يا بنت انتي
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا فجر نفسك اسهل يا انريكي

يلا يلا امتي عشان نعلن الخبر هههههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> خلصتي يلا هش من هنا وخذي روزي والي اسمها انجي معاكي
> 
> رجاءا مش عاوزين دوشة العيال نامت هههههههههههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههه العيال نامت وانت لسه صاحي يا انريكي هههههههههههه:vava:


----------



## مملكة الغابة (7 أبريل 2011)

امين يارب العالمين على رأى اخوانا المسلمين
هههههههههههه
حد يكرهة


----------



## انريكي (7 أبريل 2011)

مملكة الغابة قال:


> امين يارب العالمين على رأى اخوانا المسلمين
> هههههههههههه
> حد يكرهة


هههههههههههههههههههه

نورتي


----------



## marmora jesus (8 أبريل 2011)

لا يا عم احنا كل طلبنا
ولد يكون مخلص ووفي ويحب بجد
وده طبعا استحالة نلاقيه​


----------



## انريكي (9 أبريل 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> لا يا عم احنا كل طلبنا
> ولد يكون مخلص ووفي ويحب بجد
> وده طبعا استحالة نلاقيه​


ههههههههههه

انتي بتحلمي يا بنتي وله  اي ههههههههه

تعرفي ليه استحالة اتلاقي ولد مخلص ووفي 

لان مفيش بنت تعرف معنى الحب ايه

هههههههههههه


----------



## sevar_sheer (9 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه

 والله انك سوالف 


 مشكور ع الموضوع


----------



## انريكي (9 أبريل 2011)

sevar_sheer قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والله انك سوالف
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه

نورت يا غالي


----------



## انا دارن القمر (25 مايو 2011)

*يارب ادعولى ان مامت خطيبى واخته يموتوا هههههههههه بس من نحية خطيبى هو ذى العسل لكن مامته واخته لالالالالالالالالالالا*


----------



## مريم12 (25 مايو 2011)

*و امال انتوا لما بتدعوا بتقولوا ايه بقى 
هههههههههههههههه
ميررررسى ليك يا انريكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مرمرين (25 مايو 2011)

بس السؤال السعاده حتكون فى الكلام ده كله   ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## باسبوسا (27 مايو 2011)

*ميررررررسى .*


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

انا دارن القمر قال:


> *يارب ادعولى ان مامت خطيبى واخته يموتوا هههههههههه بس من نحية خطيبى هو ذى العسل لكن مامته واخته لالالالالالالالالالالا*


ههههههههههههههههههه

ده مش شغلنة يا بنتي

اقتليهم انتي واحنا انبلغ عليكي الشرطة

عشان اتخشي السجن ونخلص من بنت هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *و امال انتوا لما بتدعوا بتقولوا ايه بقى
> هههههههههههههههه
> ميررررسى ليك يا انريكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


انقول

ربنا يحرقكم بنار  جهنم يا ربي هههههههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا مريم


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

مرمرين قال:


> بس السؤال السعاده حتكون فى الكلام ده كله   ههههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه

نورتي يا غالية


----------



## انريكي (3 يوليو 2011)

باسبوسا قال:


> *ميررررررسى .*


نورتي يا غالية


----------

